# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Cahit Arf

## ceyda

10tl-Cahit Arf.jpg
Cahit Arf (11 Ekim 1910, Selanik - 26 Aralık 1997, İstanbul), Türk matematikçi, TÜBİTAK Bilim Kolu eski başkanı. İzmir ve Paris'te muhtelif okullarda eğitim gördü. 1933 üniversite reformu sırasında İ.Ü. Fen Fakültesi Doçent adaylığına getirildi. Doktorasını Dlmanya'da tamamladı. Orada Ünlü Alman matematikçisi Hasse ile "hasse-arf teoremi"ni oluşturdu. 1943 yılında prof., 1955 yılında ise ord.prof.'luğa yükseltildi. 1963 yılında emekli oldu. 1 yıl Robert College'da ders verdi. Daha sonra Abd'de Princeton Yüksek Araştırma Enstitüsünde ve California Üniversitesi'nde çalıştı. Odtü matematik bölümünde 1967-1980 öğretim üyesi olarak görev yaptı. Ortaya attığı kuram ve terimler kendi adıyla tanınmaktadır : arf değişmezi, arf halkaları, arf kapanışları... (cumhuriyet, 25 eylül 1989)

"Bilimadamı törenlerden hoşlanmaz, çünkü törenlerde çok büyük sahtekarlıklar vardır" demiştir.

"Tavuk yumurtadan, yumurta tavuktan... durmuyor, durdurmak imkansız ve anlamsız. Anlamsız ve gereksiz bir icat. Düşünce tembelliğine itiyor. Kesin olarak bilsem ısrar ederim, ama böyle bir şey yok" da demiştir.

"En büyük denge bozulması ölüm" de demiş. (26 nisan 1992)

26 aralık 1997 tarihinde sabaha karşı İstanbul, Bebek'teki evinde öldü.

Öldüğünde cenaze törenine İ.Ü Rektörü Bülent Berkarda, prof.dr. Erdal İnönü, ÖDP başkanı Ufuk Uras, İP başkanı Doğu Perinçek, kızı Fatma Arf Oliver, damadı Chadwick Oliver ve torunları, Tübitak Başkanı ( o zaman) Dinçer Ülkü ve çok sayıda bilimadamı katıldı.

31 aralık 1997 tarihli milliyet gazetetesinde Hasan Pulur'un yazısının başlığı şuydu: "Cumhurbaşkanı Arf'ın cenazesine gitmeliydi"

İsmet Berkan 29 aralık 1997'de Radikal gazetesindeki köşesinde : "Cahit Arf Neden Manşet Olmadı?" başlığını kullandı.

Orta Doğu Teknik Üniversitesi Matematik Bölümü'nde her sene Arf adına ve anısına özel bir konferans düzenlenmektedir.
Ayrıca 2009 yılından itibaren 10 türk lirası üzerinde Arf'ın sureti yer almaktadır.

ODTÜ'de düzenlenen Arf konferanslarının konuşmacıları ve bağlı olduğu kurumlar
	2009: Gunter Harder - Bonn Üniversitesi Matematik Enstitüsü
	2007: Hendrik Lenstra - Leiden Üniversitesi Matematik Enstitüsü
	2006: Jean-Pierre Serre - Collège de France
	2005: Peter Sarnak - Princeton Üniversitesi ve İleri Araştırma Enstitüsü
	2004: Robert Langlands - İleri Araştırma Enstitüsü
	2003: David Mumford - Brown Üniversitesi Uygulamalı Matematik Bölümü
	2002: Don Zagier - Utrecht Üniversitesi / Collège de France
	2001: Gerhard Frey - Essen Üniversitesi Deneysel Matematik Enstitüsü

----------

